# one stop pets "n"exotics long eaton a*



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

big thank you to Tina and here staff at one stop pet shop i bought ringo the skunk from her . Tina was very helpful she found me a skunk very quickly and it was wormed and fled before i took him home . Tina also printed a sheet off all about looking after him and feeding . Ringo has settled in very well . 
when i come to get a female to go with ringo i will be going to Tina so she can find me one . once again thank you very much Tina .


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Little cutie :flrt:


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

Sooo cute


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

yer he is fitted right in


----------

